# dataone home500 plan....



## tweety_bird_bunny (Jan 13, 2007)

recenlty i visited bsnl.co.in and saw the tariff plans. in the home500 plan, dwnload is increasedd to 2.5 GB and speed of 256kbps to 2mbps...wat does this speed means i mean wud it be  variable between 256 and 2mbps or we hav to select sumthng other...hav any1 tried it?
wil i realy get 2mbps...i hav currently hom900 ul plan


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 13, 2007)

it is all the same... i use both 900 and 500 the speed is all the same


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 13, 2007)

^^ The guy above is totally wrong.

Home 900 does not have upto 2Mbps speed , but the 500 plan does. 
And yes the speed is upto 2Mbps depending on 'Technical Feasibility'.


----------



## Akshay (Jan 13, 2007)

Ppl using 900 plan wont get d "more speed" benefit n their speed wil b limited to 256only. Also in home500 plan, u get unlimited download at nite


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 13, 2007)

@ajayashish, speed all the SAME. 

Home 500 gets upto *2MBps.*

from Jan 1, i'm not able to download sumthin @ 30KBps speed. it hovers @ 23-27kbps max.

@tweety_bird_bunny, you'll get *upto* 2MBps speed in Home500.

but if you download lots of files, then you'll have to do it from *2am to 8am*. (free hours).

i've opted to stay with UL900, as my casual browsing itself uses/downloads over 2GB. (go to flash heavy sites as www.EA.com & you'll know why). & i prefer browsing in day .


----------



## papai_mcc (Jan 13, 2007)

ajayashish said:
			
		

> it is all the same... i use both 900 and 500 the speed is all the same



Totally wrong
I use Home500 plan, and I am getting 1.5-1.2mbps speed all the time(incl free hrs); download speed is 120-160kBps from torrents.


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 13, 2007)

when i download in 900 plan in my office i get a speed of 60 to 180 kbps it varies in between this range and at home it is between 40 to 200... so what makes the difference... even my freiends in kolkata faces the same


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 13, 2007)

officially all capped home plans are getting varying speed of 256 Kbps -2Mbps.......but they are not providing this speed upgrade to uncapped plans.....

*Speed are varying from region to region so no need to say he is lying or something like tat*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 13, 2007)

@ajayashish, how can you/your Office get Home900 Plan???

DATAONE - *BUSINESS PLANS* applies for Office use.


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 13, 2007)

my office means the place i work ... i have recently started a company and i have 5 men working for me there... we will be shifting to business plan but there are some formalities which are to be filled so we are waiting for that...


----------



## premsharma (Jan 13, 2007)

No fun pointing fingers at each other here. Go and look at broadbandforum.in


----------



## tweety_bird_bunny (Jan 13, 2007)

so dat means dat in hom900 i wil get unlimited at 256kbps 
and in home500 i wil get 2.5 GB + unlimited bw 2-8 at 256-2mbps.....
i suppose i shud shift to hom 500....mre dwnlod at night at high speed..wat sped wud i get practically at hom 500??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 13, 2007)

it depends on the technical feasibility. if its feasible u'll get upto 256-2048kpbs. so speed won't be constant 2mbps but will hover upto that. it'll be very difficult to say what actual speed u'll get. it depends on line condition, ur proximity to the exchange et all. but u shud get upto 1mbps even wid the worse conditions!


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 14, 2007)

well i believe it is better to be awake at day and download at 32kbps rather than waking up in night and waiting for the speed to go up...


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 14, 2007)

ajayashish said:
			
		

> well i believe it is better to be awake at day and download at 32kbps rather than waking up in night and waiting for the speed to go up...



+1


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 14, 2007)

well in the past 2 yrs i have seen more guys having a bad habit of keeping awake late nights just to use free downloads.... guys we are doing nothing but harming ourself.... just ask them who has to work overnight to earn they will tell u how it feels...


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Jan 14, 2007)

i totally agree with ajayashish... you are correct...


----------



## amit2005 (Jan 14, 2007)

i'm getting speed of 40-70 KBps
__________
that on 900ul


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2007)

how come dude, 

my d/l speeds dont even cross 27kBps
@b'lore


you're a lucky guy.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 14, 2007)

solomon_paulraj said:
			
		

> i totally agree with ajayashish... you are correct...



And i totally disagree with ajayashish , I am on home 500 plan and i download 4-5 gig of data in the free hours in night + i dont have to stay awake late nights coz there's something called 'automation' . My comp connects and starts downloading automatically at 2 and shuts down the computer at 8. And this download at the freakin speed is so good that i have stopped downloading all nights coz the data is more than enough for me, even if i skip alternate days its just enough,hence saving some electricity .  2.5 gig for a month for normal browsing is enough for me , and my browsing also includes watching streaming  videos enclosed with a article i am reading 'which streams fluently with the 2Mbps connection'. in fact one of my friend just kicked his home 900 and got the 500 plan . Keeping the system on for 24x7 to download stuff at low speeds is not a great idea compared to downloading stuff at blazing speeds just in hours.  
But some ppl need the UL thing depending on their needs of business or other things , but after working on the 2Mbps speeds i think 256 is terrible, more wait less content. Personal pref.


----------



## amit2005 (Jan 14, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> how come dude,
> 
> my d/l speeds dont even cross 27kBps
> @b'lore
> ...


i don't know man...it's from 1st jan...here in shimla


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2007)

^^from jan 1st i'm experiencing a Downgrade of Speed. 

@tarey_g, yup man, watching streaming videos on that speed is really awesome.

when i'm watching video (ul900) @ youtube, i've to "Pause" the video for few minutes to watch it without break-up (buffering) sh|t.

that Maran dude is really a Moron .


----------

